# ? for San Diego riders



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

My wife and I will be in SD next week. We are staying in the Gaslamp District and would like to rent bikes and ride out to Mission Beach. Found a store downtown that rents nice road bikes and curious as to if there is a decent route from the area out to the beach. Also considering renting from Performance Bike (on Midway-if they rent bikes) as it is much closer to the beach. Mostly interested in riding up and down the beach but told parking is an issue so would like to just leave from hotel if route out there is reasonable. 

Also any suggestions on bike shops to check out. Very into TT's so would like to find a nice high teck shop in the area. Thanks.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

megmarc said:


> Also any suggestions on bike shops to check out. Very into TT's so would like to find a nice high teck shop in the area. Thanks.


If you can drive about 1/2 hour north to Encinitas, check out Nytro. They have nice TT bikes.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks. I've actually purchased stuff from them on line. Great to know that's where they are.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

just for general info, San Diego is a bit unusual in that the city itself (downtown area) isn't really used that much by locals. Most people live up to the north of the city itself (when people say they live in San Diego they often mean the county). The better riding is up north of La Jolla where the coastal highway follows the coast up through a series of coastal towns, Del Mar, Solona Beach, Encinitas to Oceanside at the north end. There are many roads that head inland from these towns to hillier routes.


----------



## Grumpy Pig (May 31, 2006)

Ash, Broadway or Market to Harbor Dr. Go north (right), right on Nimitz Blvd, right on Sunset Cliffs Blvd, left on Mission Bay Dr., right on Mission Blvd. 

Parking isn't an issue on weekdays this time of the year. 

If I was staying downtown, I'd go to Harbor Dr and take the ferry to Coronado. Coronado's nicer than Mission Beach.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks to all, that's a big help.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

Grumpy Pig said:


> If I was staying downtown, I'd go to Harbor Dr and take the ferry to Coronado. Coronado's nicer than Mission Beach.


That sounds like the better plan.


----------

